# My First Racing Crash



## Ride (8 Jul 2013)

Hi all,

It seems I've achieved an experience token in my racing career. I crashed in a road circuit race yesterday. Landed just forward of a lamp post but luckily it was onto grass and not asphalt.

Here is the replay.

Getting back on the bike today.

Ride


----------



## Globalti (8 Jul 2013)

Oh dear! Not a single person came to check you were OK?


----------



## Ride (8 Jul 2013)

Globalti said:


> Oh dear! Not a single person came to check you were OK?


 

I guess they saw me standing and moving about so didn't think I needed any assistance. One of them did ask if I was ok. I was good. It all worked out.


----------



## Globalti (8 Jul 2013)

More importantly - any damage to the bike?


----------



## VamP (8 Jul 2013)

A blonde moment?


----------



## The Couch (8 Jul 2013)

And that piece of road still looked better than the descent of the Alpe 'd Huez


----------



## Ride (8 Jul 2013)

Globalti said:


> More importantly - any damage to the bike?


 
I thought it was damaged. For the handle bars It turned out that the hoods just needed to be slid/pushed back into position. The crank wouldn't turn forward because the rear pad was pressed against the rim. The rear wheel's rim has been nicked up quite a bit. Thankfully there were no hits to the paint job so it seems that the frame and fork are still good. Perhaps one of the best results you could ask for from a crash.


----------



## Ride (8 Jul 2013)

VamP said:


> A blonde moment?


 

Yeah, took the turn too fast and too deep. Ran out of road on the sweep-through. I was in the wrong gear at the start of that hump before the descent and was trying to make up for it. Too bad for me. I was perhaps doing the best I have done since getting the road bike in January.


----------



## mrbadexample (8 Jul 2013)

I've seen crashes on the telly. A bloke immediately jumps out of a car and gives you a new bike and a push.  Where was your support? 


Glad to see you got off fairly lightly.


----------



## oldroadman (8 Jul 2013)

Ride said:


> I thought it was damaged. For the handle bars It turned out that the hoods just needed to be slid/pushed back into position. The crank wouldn't turn forward because the rear pad was pressed against the rim. *The rear wheel's rim has been nicked up quite a bit.* Thankfully there were no hits to the paint job so it seems that the frame and fork are still good. Perhaps one of the best results you could ask for from a crash.


 
Make sure it's either replaced or absolutely smooth before you use it again. One touch of braking and you will be in trouble if the rim is not perfect, plus you will tear up brake pads. Quite honestly if you are worrying about the paintwork you are going to have a long season of caring and backing off!


----------



## festival (9 Jul 2013)

In the short bit I watched, the bike handling, positional sense, cornering etc of most of the riders looked poor and I am afraid to say that included you.
Time to brush up on the skills needed to ride in a bunch before someone really hurts themselves.


----------



## The Domestique (9 Jul 2013)

I can't think of a better "first crash." Now that you've gotten it out of your system, you don't need any more.


----------

